# Please help - surrogacy where to go



## aqua2011

Hi guys,

I'm going crazy, can't sleep. I don't know what to do.

My hubby and I are desperate and don't know where to go for surrogacy. Please help to make our mind.
Back ground: We've done 10 rounds of IVF + one round of Egg donor + one round of totally failed surrogacy.
Tried Adaptation: we were told that we're old to adopt (me 43 and husband 45) infant.

We need surrogate + Egg donor. 

We've created a list based on our information in hand about the counties/cities where provide surrogacy + Egg donor. We don't know which one to choose. 

- USA: good success rate. but very expensive for us. we have to sell our home to be able to effort it.

- Georgia (Tbilisi) - been there and totally unsuccessful and can't find more than one person successful in a few years.

- Thailand: health warning and coup at the moment.

- India : health warning and lots of hops jumping (medical visa and etc)  and not treating surrogate mother well.

- Russian: information says stay away

- Ukraine: unstable situation

- Mexico: new and unfamiliar ground

where to go? Please help. I really need you, guys. Family and friends tell us to stop and except that God/universe doesn't want to have kid. 

Thanks for help

Aqua


----------



## BUFFYBOXER

Hi have u tried double donor? That was our only chance of a baby and we went to Spain were we paid 33.000 euros I think! On a refund programme which meant that if we weren't pregnant after 3 cycles they refund u 75 percent of the money back,we were lucky and it worked on our second go x


----------



## aqua2011

Hi,

Thanks for reply Buffyboxer.

We've thought about the double donor. But we need surrogate too. There are only a few places offered Egg Donor + Surrogate.

the skills of medical staff and technology which is used to create and implement an embryo is important.

Thanks
Aqua


----------



## hullo

Hi there Aqua, we seem to be in exactly the same situation as you. Have you made any progress with your research? If so, do you mind if we private message? Best of luck in your quest


----------



## kasechka

Aqua, we are in the same boat as you--who says stay away from Russia, and why?  I would go to a reputable fertility clinic, like AVA-Peter, that deals with donors, and hire a Russian surrogate through a lawyer here (like Konstantin Svitnev).  We may be doing the same since I can't get my husband to agree to adoption.  I say here, because we live in Russia, though we are Americans. 

Anyway, I wish you luck.


----------



## Sharky

*Kasechka*, the cost via Svitnev is 70K Euro, which is very close to having a surrogacy in the US. And BTW, we are from South Eastern Europe and our incomes do not at all match US incomes...Around 30K Euro is the all inclusive guaranteed surrogacy package with Biotexcom, Kiev, Ukraine, (and that is much more accessible for us) but I only find "confirmations" in other forums, there wasn't been a success story in this forum...


----------



## aqua2011

kasechka - we've heard lots of horrible stories about surrogacy in Russia, such as surrogate mother kept the new born and ask for money and etc. we also talked to a few people from Eastern Europe and we were advised not go. 

Sharky - we were looking at Biotexcom, but unrest civil situation in Ukraine at the present, discourage us.

there are the other countries, but they don't provide surrogate. 

We're still looking...

Thank you 
Best wishes

Aqua


----------



## Sharky

Unrest is not in Kiev...I have been following the war/political situation very closely via ******** (I am of Jewish-Belorussian origin on my mother's side and I read Russian fluently), I have many Russian and Ukrainian colleagues and friends and I do not think Kiev is a dangerous place any more, not more than my own Sofia...


----------



## dancer1

Hi Aqua, hulla,

I am in exactly the same situation and have been researching like you both where we might go - I am especially concerned about any exploitation of the surrogate, it haunts me as I love India and would love to do surrogacy there but I just would not be able to live with myself if there is any sign of exploitation.

Biotexcom have a really good surrogacy programme as someone mentioned below and to be honest the unrest does not bother me too much (i think unless it would affect things legally). When I posted on an Irish thread about Biotexcom I started to get replys from people pretending to be Irish writing in broken English, obviously touts for the clinic and that really turned me right off. Having said that I am in touch with a couple who have been to the clinic and felt it was fine but had 2 failed DE cycles.

I would love to share as much info with you as possible if that is ok so if either of you have any additional info would you mind letting me know as I really am so upset about all of this and cannot give up the idea of having a little one x


----------



## aqua2011

Hi,

We haven't made our mind to where to go yet. 
Sharky, Gala - I saw tanks in Kiev and violence demonstration on TV the other day. Not sure,...
dancer - neither me. I cannot give up the idea of having a baby. But I feel like  I'm like trapped in the middle of nowhere without any transport. I'd be more than happy to sure information with you and please you do so.

all the best to everybody
XX


----------



## hullo

Has anybody out there done successful surrogacy with Biotexcom in Ukraine? 
It would be a really interesting option if it does have good success rates, because it has a 'guarantee' programme.
I'm currently looking at donor egg cycles in Northern Cyprus (probably Dogus) because, although surrogacy isn't legal there, they say that you can 'donate' your frozen embryos to a person of your choice. So the idea would be to take a surrogate out there for treatment. But before that I'm hoping to do 'one last' round myself...cos boy what a lot of time, money and trouble it would save if I could carry this one!


----------



## E11EHC

For those looking into surrogacy....If you are resident in the uk why not do it here? I am a surrogate and if you find a surrogate through an organisation like SurrogacyUK or Cots, then you can get donor eggs through a clinic, or even a known Donor through the organisation or perhaps just a traditional surrogate who uses who own egg and uses artificial insemination...any questions please ask!


----------



## EJJB

We had our daughter and met our surrogate through SUK. I really don't see the need to go abroad.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## Oli

Lovely to see a UK surrogate and IP on this board.  I am hoping to add to my family through surrogacy matching with someone from the UK. I am finding it really tricky to meet people though.


We will keep looking though.


Good luck to all.


Oli xx


----------



## EJJB

Hi Oli,
The safest and easiest way to find a genuine surrogate is to join an organisation such as COTS or SUK www.surrogacyuk.org
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## Sarah36

Hi EJJB and E11EHC,

Can I ask on average how long does it take to be matched to a surrogate on SUK or is there a waiting list as such?

Thanks so much xx


----------



## E11EHC

Hi Sarah...there isn't a waiting list at SUK it doesn't work like that. You join as members and surrogates do the same, then surrogates choose Ip's to Get to know from a profile list. At the moment the ratio of available surrogates to Ip's is around 1:2. you may be getting to know a surrogate within a few months of joining...I think anything up to a year it depends what you are looking for, Traditional/host or if its a sibling project these couples tend to wait longer. If you are active on the message boards and if you get to socials and meet people. My couple who I am helping, Were only members for 2 months before I met and wanted to help them!
feel free to pm me and I am also happy to chat to you via phone. 
Or sign up as a user at www.Surrogacyuk.org there is lots of information for non members starting out and you can chat via the boards to find out all the information you need.
HTH 
xx


----------



## Sarah36

Ok great thank you, I will have a read and then be in touch, what an absolutely amazing thing you are doing! Xxxx


----------



## EJJB

Hi Sarah,
There is no straight answer to this as it can be as little as a week to up to 3 years before people meet their surrogate. How SUK works is that it has a very busy message board on which IP's and surrogates can chat and get to know each other as well as holding regular, monthly socials in venues around the country.
At SUK the emphasis is on friendship first so you do need to make the effort to get to know people and in that way hopefully meet a surrogate that you click with.  Our daughter was born nearly 8 years ago and we did straight surrogacy.  Because of our geographical location it took us 2.5 years to meet our surrogate. Nowadays most people are doing Host surrogacy where distance isn't such an issue, so it's rare for anyone to wait that long. However there are very few straight surrogates about so if you can only do straight you will probably have a longer wait.
Remember too that just like in any other pregnancy things don't always go smoothly. Surrogates may not get pregnant, miscarriages are just as common. 


Just to add all active(un matched surrogates) have access to all of the waiting Ip's profiles so they can look for a match. Profiles are designed to tell the surrogate all about you, your history, your hobbies, likes, dislikes etc. 
Some surrogates will use them to find a couple others will prefer to meet people and see who they click with.
Our surrogate saw our profile and then met us. We ticked her boxes. young, fairly local, next county and no previous children and she ticked ours, non smoker, reasonable driving distance. And we got on and still do.
Hope that helps, pop over to SUK, say hello and see if you like it.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## SWGirl

Hi Gala,

Congratulations I hope all works out well.  Which country are you from originally?  I see on one post that you say you are from the US but you don't "sound/speak". Like someone from the US.  Congratulations again.


----------



## popcorn84

Hi Gala.

Is everything ok?

I´ve messaged you but you stoped responding...


----------

